# Is the Blue Water going to be way out for the rest of the season?!



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Saw on the news earlier in the week that the "scientists", whoever they are, are predicting a "record-breaking" dead zone in the Gulf around the mouth of the MS River and to the East if it. 

Basing this on the amount of flooding in the Midwest. 

I was hoping this was an exaggeration, but.....seeing what is on Hilton's right now it looks to be a reality. 

Considering the start of the season has been good I was hoping for a strong year. If this is the case, prepare for long rides and fuel bills with lots of "0s"!

Any thoughts?


----------



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

I'd say that about sums it up right now.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Seems like every year is supposed to be "the big year".

http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2011/20110614_deadzone.html


----------



## redstripe (May 30, 2013)

How far you gotta go right now..?


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

It's at least 75 miles out from just about any pass in the panhandle right now. And it's moved a good deal north in the last couple days.


----------



## redstripe (May 30, 2013)

Here's to no more rain in the Midwest. My wife is from down there, and we live in SC. I fish the gulf stream on the Atlantic. I'm pulling my boat down in a few weeks for a visit/vacation, and was hoping for some shorter runs. We go about 50-60 up here.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

the new hiltons shot is up tonight! its moved even further north! It could def be whole lot worse right now. If it keeps the northern trend it will be reachble for just about anyone.


----------

